# Wrapping Soaps with Tissue Paper?



## snappyllama

Howdy Folks,

I'm about to mail out a bunch of gift soaps. I've got oodles of fancy tissue paper left over from Christmas and would like to use it. Would using tissue paper be okay, or should I stick with waxed paper?

I saw something about trying to iron tissue paper between sheets of waxed  paper, but I don't own an iron. :shifty: I threw off the shackles of ironing boards when I went into IT. My disheveled appearance just adds to my street cred, but I want my soaps to stay looking nice!

Whoops... I posted this in the wrong forum.. Could an Admin move me to the packaging forum? Sorry about that.  Have I mentioned that you Admins are looking particularly fabulous today? Hubba-hubba.


----------



## IrishLass

I use white tissue paper to wrap my round shaving soaps for gifts, and it works great. I don't know if I'd use colored tissue paper, though, because of the tendency for the colors to run/bleed in the presence of even the tiniest hint of moisture. 


IrishLass


----------



## Soapsense

I use coffee filters to wrap round soaps, and they work okay.


----------



## Susie

snappyllama said:


> Howdy Folks,
> 
> I'm about to mail out a bunch of gift soaps. I've got oodles of fancy tissue paper left over from Christmas and would like to use it. Would using tissue paper be okay, or should I stick with waxed paper?
> 
> I saw something about trying to iron tissue paper between sheets of waxed  paper, but I don't own an iron. :shifty: I threw off the shackles of ironing boards when I went into IT. My disheveled appearance just adds to my street cred, but I want my soaps to stay looking nice!
> 
> Whoops... I posted this in the wrong forum.. Could an Admin move me to the packaging forum? Sorry about that.  Have I mentioned that you Admins are looking particularly fabulous today? Hubba-hubba.



It would be better to use the wrapping paper than the colored tissue paper due to color transfer.  

Also, just because you own an iron, it does not mean you have to use it on clothes.  Just call it your "crafts only" iron, and go for it.


----------



## Dorymae

If you want yo use the tissue paper up and are worried it will bleed color, wrap the soaps first in wax or filter paper,then use the tissue for a decorative wrapper.


----------



## navigator9

I have used colored tissue to wrap my soaps for years. I've never had a problem with color transferring to the soap. I think it all depends on the paper. I got mine from either Nashville Wraps or Bags & Bows, by the ream. The reason I can't remember from which supplier I got it, is because a ream will last me forever, I'm still using the first reams I ever bought! lol I would wet the tissue you're planning to use and see if any color comes off. There's tissue and then there's tissue. If it's of good quality, there should be no problem.


----------



## snappyllama

Thanks everybody, I'll test it out to make sure it won't bleed first. My tissue paper is pretty good quality. I have a weakness for the Container Store at Christmas. Every year I grimace at my receipt, vow to avoid it the next year, and then end up stopping in 'just to look'. Ahem.


----------



## zolveria

Love the tissue paper reminds me of the soap i used to get when i was a child with a little sticker all nice and pleated


----------



## jsdhornby

IrishLass said:


> I use white tissue paper to wrap my round shaving soaps for gifts, and it works great. I don't know if I'd use colored tissue paper, though, because of the tendency for the colors to run/bleed in the presence of even the tiniest hint of moisture.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Hi. Could you tell me if you have any tricks for folding the tissue paper with nice sharp edges? Do you use a tool of some kind?


----------



## IrishLass

jsdhornby said:


> Hi. Could you tell me if you have any tricks for folding the tissue paper with nice sharp edges? Do you use a tool of some kind?



Yes....actually I do have a trick and a tool! My tool is a round biscuit cutter and this is the trick.....

First, I figure out how big of a circle of tissue paper I need to cut out to wrap my soap without having much remaining excess leftover. Basically, I only want enough to cover the entire soap with just the perfect amount of overlap. I use a compass I have on hand from geometry class to draw out a perfect circle on the tissue paper. It may take a couple of experimental tries to come out with the right sized circle, but once you have the right size, write a note down somewhere of how wide you had to set the compass to get the right size so that you can repeat it next time. 

Second, I grab my biscuit cutter that's about 1/2 " bigger around than my soap, i.e., the soap should be able to fit inside the biscuit cutter with about 1/2" wiggle room all around.

Third, I take my soap and place it in the dead center of the circle of tissue paper, gently prop the sides of the tissue paper up with my hands, then very carefully set the soap/tissue paper inside the biscuit cutter. 

Once you've got it inside the biscuit cutter, it's very easy to fold the tissue paper over the soap in nice, neat pleats all around towards the center of the soap. Once all the pleated sides meet in the center with that perfect amount of overlap I talked about earlier, I place my sticky label on top, which holds the wrapping in place quite nicely.

Does that make sense? If not, I'll try and do a little pictorial.


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles

I use coffee filters - the basket type, not the cone type. They are already pleated and pretty easy to get to look nice by folding up and around the bar. I'm sure Irish Lass's method with the tissue paper looks better, but if you want super quick and easy the filters work well enough.


----------



## bonnyny

If you are using a 3" pvc pipe for your round soap, a roll of duct tape is a perfect fit. Cut a 8 1/2 inch diameter circle of paper (I have a bowl to trace around and use grease resistant paper from Nashville Wraps. I found if there's any humidity, the soap will stick to tissue paper - yuch).  Center the paper and then the soap over the roll of duct tape and push down through the center of the duct tape. Nice neat tight pleats all around. A 2 1/2 inch Avery round label fits perfectly on top.


----------



## Seawolfe

I do the same, and I stick it down with round pre-printed avery labels. It looks really nice for very little effort.



dibbles said:


> I use coffee filters - the basket type, not the cone type. They are already pleated and pretty easy to get to look nice by folding up and around the bar. I'm sure Irish Lass's method with the tissue paper looks better, but if you want super quick and easy the filters work well enough.


----------

